# How to get tie rods ends back into hub?



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

So I just recently changed my steering rack, all smooth and easy.

Was a bit hard to remove the outer tie rods from the hub.

Now I'm running out of ideas on trying and get these things popped back in.

They are a set of Moog tie rod ends, brand new. Been using an assortment of rubber hammers to try and beat them back into the hub, no success. I don't want to tear these up as they weren't cheap.

Anyone ran into this problem? Its an 85 300na 2+2 if it matters.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There should be no hammering involved. The tie-rod ends simply fit into the knuckle arm fastened by the nut on the top side. Maybe I'm missing something!


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

*Thank You*

I feel so incredible stupid, but you can probably guess what I was doing.

Took 5 minutes once I flipped them over and inserted them through the bottom.

Derrrrrp


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Got to love brain farts.


----------

